# Pen turning



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello wood turners,

I previously posted this thread in another forum and someone advised to place it here, which makes since:

"I am getting into pen turning as a new hobby I have been wanting to get into. I have a majority of the big machines for wood working, but I am looking for places or ideas of places to look for cheap hand tools such as turning chisels, etc and such things as pen blanks, pen kits, etc. I have gone on eBay, google.com, and craigs list but it seems like people sell those things at full price or over the brand new price. Any ideas where to buy low cost or used tools and supplies for pen turning? Thanks for any inputs in advance."

Thanks in advance for any info provided.

Afshively


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I can tell you right now that cheap tools are not cheap, expecially gouges. If you don't get one made from quality material you will most likely sharpen it to death in a relatively short time due to it not holding an edge worth a flip.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Take it from someone that just got new tools, go to rockler or woodcraft and get a pen turning tools set, you will not regret it.
I just chucked my harbor freight tools... They are not good
Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

For kits and other things I really like craft supplies usa. Great people to deal with and fast shipping.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

For cheap turning tools, I highly reccomend the HF set. Not the cheapest set they sell but the middle of the road set. The ones that say HSS on them. They are the same tools sold at PSI under the name Benjamins Best and many reccomend those tools. I have more expensive tools now but still use the HF tools. Heres a link to the set I'm talking about, they sell 3 differnt sets there.

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html

You can also watch for Rus to have another sale on his carbide tools. He does a great job and sells them for very reasonable prices. For pen turning I like the smaller 3/8" shaft and the smaller cutter. Maybe he'll start making those so I dont have to make myself another one!! Thats a hint Rus!!:thumbsup:

For kits, I like Berea Hardwoods. Woodcraft kits are Berea kits in a different bag and sell for twice the cost so dont buy pen kits at WC. Exotic blanks also sells Berea kits at the same price or less than Berea sells them. Once you move away from the cheaper ball points and want to move into higher end pens, I like the CSUSA Artisan kits, specifically the Jr, series. Exotics also sells those. They also have a really cool selection of blanks. If your looking for wood blanks, watch the classifieds here and over at IAP. Lots of blanks get posted at both places.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> For cheap turning tools, I highly reccomend the HF set. Not the cheapest set they sell but the middle of the road set. The ones that say HSS on them. They are the same tools sold at PSI under the name Benjamins Best and many reccomend those tools. I have more expensive tools now but still use the HF tools. Heres a link to the set I'm talking about, they sell 3 differnt sets there.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html
> 
> ...


I have a tottaly free carbide tool giveaway that ends tonight. U still have time to enter.

Bass- I do make the 3/8 square shafts, I sent Robert one and made one for myself today, ill shoot ya a pm with an offer u can't refuse..











Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Awesome, I didnt know you were making those!! I have one that I made myself but my machining was done with a grinder and a file, lol. It works but sometimes the cutter wants to turn slightly. Its my go to tool for pen turning so it needs to work!!

I thought you had a minimum number of posts for your giveaway, thats why I didnt mention it to the OP.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Awesome, I didnt know you were making those!! I have one that I made myself but my machining was done with a grinder and a file, lol. It works but sometimes the cutter wants to turn slightly. Its my go to tool for pen turning so it needs to work!!
> 
> I thought you had a minimum number of posts for your giveaway, thats why I didnt mention it to the OP.


Oops, I didn't notice how many posts he had, well either way, there is still time..

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Huey (Sep 2, 2012)

hi there everyone,
I am new to this site just having a read through, not sure where you all are (if usa) there are some good sites to go pennstate industries and others. Not sure what there like due to I'm in Australia and we've got some good site also timbecon, timberbits, wood n workshop, carba tec etc. Don't waste your time and money on cheap crap tools get good quality tools that will last you a number of years, high speed steel would be a minimum to start, carbide / tungsten is the way to go, but it all depends on what the budget can afford.

Enjoy you'll love it
Huey


----------



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> For cheap turning tools, I highly reccomend the HF set. Not the cheapest set they sell but the middle of the road set. The ones that say HSS on them. They are the same tools sold at PSI under the name Benjamins Best and many reccomend those tools. I have more expensive tools now but still use the HF tools. Heres a link to the set I'm talking about, they sell 3 differnt sets there.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html
> 
> ...


I went and checked out these sites and they are great. Thank you very much for the advice and sites.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

PSI has Benjimams Best tools for great prices. I would not go any cheaper than that. You will spend more time sharpening than turning. For pens look for a 3/8 spindle gouge and a 1/4 parting tool. That will turn most pens. The parting tool works great as a negative scraper.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

don716 said:


> PSI has Benjimams Best tools for great prices. I would not go any cheaper than that. You will spend more time sharpening than turning. For pens look for a 3/8 spindle gouge and a 1/4 parting tool. That will turn most pens. The parting tool works great as a negative scraper.


See what I mean? These are reccomended all the time while the ones I posted get blasted. They are the same, lol.

This set...
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html

is the same as this set...
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html

and if you use the HF 20% off coupon they are half the price of buying them through PSI.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

As far as i can tell Bass is right...I own a set of the HSS HF tools and have used the PSI set...I cant tell a difference. Weight, design, and feel appear to be the same to me. Might be something i dont see, but the HF set works great and holds an edge.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I got a HF HSS set (the red handled ones) when I first got my lathe. I've since picked up a few nicer chisels here and there but for the money you cant really beat it.


----------



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> See what I mean? These are reccomended all the time while the ones I posted get blasted. They are the same, lol.
> 
> This set...
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html
> ...


I completely see what your talking about, great comparison. I have a 20% coupon that is good right now so I will prob drive over today and get a set. Thanks for all the advice and where to get great prices on pen turning items.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

afshively said:


> I completely see what your talking about, great comparison. I have a 20% coupon that is good right now so I will prob drive over today and get a set. Thanks for all the advice and where to get great prices on pen turning items.


While you are at HF ... 

-- if you don't already have one, pick up one of their face masks, they're not fantastic but they will deflect small chips of wood -- and when turning pens you aren't likely to get big chunks of wood flying around

-- their bench brushes are great value, just a couple of dollars

-- their plastic storage boxes are superb, I got one with small snap-lock-lid boxes inside the larger box just for storing the different pen kit bushings, and one with pull-out trays for storing the drill bits etc. (some trays are divided, some are undivided so I ca store the larger drill bits too.)


----------



## lion6255 (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the customer service at Wood whimsies and the prices are about the same or cheaper:
http://www.woodnwhimsies.com/index.html

I dont have enough post for a PM but you can contact at [email protected]...I have some blanks I can let go cheap nothing real exotic tho.
http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b177/lion6255/2012-08-18_11-11-03_238.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b177/lion6255/2012-08-18_11-10-29_537.jpg


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I have piles of blanks as well. A little bit of everything (Domestic species). If you're interested drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## afshively (Sep 4, 2012)

Lion and PSD I sent you an email about the blanks. Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## neubig1970 (Sep 1, 2012)

*blanks*

I can help you with the blanks. [email protected]


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> See what I mean? These are reccomended all the time while the ones I posted get blasted. They are the same, lol.
> 
> This set...
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html
> ...


Im sorry but I have to disagree. I have 7 Benjamin's best turning tools and a 8 piece set of Windsor Design tools like pictured in the HF link. They aren't the same. Maybe it's just mine. The Benjamin's best and longer, both in the metal and handle. To me they feel better. There are 2 spindle roughing gouges in the set. They are really shallow compared to the BB. I believe they are sometimes called continental gouges. The parting tool in the HF set is flat. Cut from a steel plate. The BB is diamond shaped and cuts much better. They are both the same thickness at the cutting tip. 

Either way, they are good tools. I would definitely buy another set. This set was given to me. I use them all the time and really like them. Deffinitly worth the little money they cost.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

BigJoe16 said:


> Im sorry but I have to disagree. I have 7 Benjamin's best turning tools and a 8 piece set of Windsor Design tools like pictured in the HF link. They aren't the same. Maybe it's just mine. The Benjamin's best and longer, both in the metal and handle. To me they feel better. There are 2 spindle roughing gouges in the set. They are really shallow compared to the BB. I believe they are sometimes called continental gouges. The parting tool in the HF set is flat. Cut from a steel plate. The BB is diamond shaped and cuts much better. They are both the same thickness at the cutting tip.
> 
> Either way, they are good tools. I would definitely buy another set. This set was given to me. I use them all the time and really like them. Deffinitly worth the little money they cost.


 Maybe the tools you have arnt the same as what comes in the set that I linked. PSI, just like HF, sells multiple tools. If you go to the PSI website, you'll see that they sell several different parting tools, flat and diamond. The one that comes with the set I linked is clearly a flat tool. Either way, like you said, the HF tools are really decent tools and an incredible value for the money. Mine seem to hold an edge almost as long as the Thompson tools that I have which cost more for one tool than the whole set at HF. The only complaint I have about the HF tools is the really small handle but I could always turn larger handles if I wanted.


----------

